# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Pijnbestrijding met depot-medrol met lidocaine

## katje45

Hallo,

Wie heeft er ook ervaring met pijnbestrijding van de zenuwwortel met Depot-medrol met lidocaine.

Heeft deze injectie dan wel geholpen.

Ik had nl. de pech dat alleen de lidocaine oftewel het lokaal verdovende middel werkte en niet de methylprednisolon die dan voor langere tijd kan werken. De lidocaine is nl. na 2 uur uitgewerkt.

Ben benieuwd naar reacties.
ps. wist niet waar ik het anders onder kon posten.

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Deze combinatie wordt in Nl. vaak gebruikt om zenuwwortel -, facet proefblokkades te doen. De Lidocaine wat een lokaal verdovend middel is werkt voor kortdurend ( een half uur tot zo'n 2 uur) en voelt vaak wat branderig aan. Het andere middel is een corticosteroid ( methylprednisolon) en geeft een werking van langere duur( +/- 6 weken tot 3 maanden).

Deze blokkades gebeuren onder rontgendoorlichting. De meeste ziekenhuizen hebben hiervoor een speciale dagopname ingepland. 

Sommige mensen kunnen al na een half uur naar huis en andere mensen moeten soms zelfs een nachtje blijven.

----------


## Agnes574

Dat plaatselijk verdovend middel werkt goed,maar idd niet lang,is enkel om de inspuiting minder pijnlijk te laten verlopen.
Die corticosteroid (zijn cortisonen toch??) werkt dus blijkbaar averechts bij mij...zeker niet pijnstillend/verlammend,enkel méér pijn!! Geen effect dus.
3 uur ongeveer moest ik 2 keer blijven.

Xx

----------

